# Burning Data Discs



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

I have a number of movie files on my hard drive and have experienced problems backing them up. I Use Nero 7 and burn them (mostly AVI's) as a data disc. This completes with no problems. The reason I do this is to save space on my P.C. The problem I have is, I can put the disc into my dvd drive and each file will play back using various media players, But if I try to cut and paste the file back onto my hard drive so I can convert these files to DVD, there is a problem. Anyone know why this is? Why I can playback the files but can't copy/cut paste them back onto my computer for conversion? All help welcome. Cheers.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Why do you burn them as AVI?

I just go straight for DVD.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> Why do you burn them as AVI?
> 
> I just go straight for DVD.


Sorry should have explained. I have saved them as AVI because they take up less space on the disc with the intention of pulling the AVI off then converting it to DVD at a later date.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

albini13 said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you burn them as AVI?
> ...


Don't you use DVD Shrink?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

copy/paste the avi from the disc back to the hard drive then either 'aqquire' or buy a copy of winavi converter (multi format 1 click converter to dvd etc)


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

pugster said:


> copy/paste the avi from the disc back to the hard drive then either 'aqquire' or buy a copy of winavi converter (multi format 1 click converter to dvd etc)


Isn't the problem that the AVI file can't be copy/pasted back onto the hard drive, rather than the conversion from AVI to DVD format.

I've not come across the problem of being unable to copy to the hard drive before. What error message do you get? What about converting direct from the AVI on the disc to a DVD format saved on the hard drive. Then burning onto a DVD?


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

pugster said:


> copy/paste the avi from the disc back to the hard drive then either 'aqquire' or buy a copy of winavi converter (multi format 1 click converter to dvd etc)


copy and pasting is the problem. These are my intensions. Completely rid my hard drive of all mp3 AVI MPEG etc etc to free up space. I burnt all of these files onto dvd to catalgue them for use at a later date. Got the majority on 4 DVD discs. Someone at college has asked me to do him a copy of a pyschology lecture so I've gone back to the disc tried to copy the file back to my hard drive so I can convert it using VSO's contertodvd software. I can't get the files to copy onto my HD i've tried sending them to documents, dragging and dropping them and cut/copy pasting. Nothing works, i've even tried converting them on the fly. Nothing! It's as though these files are data protected. I can play them directly off the disc but that's about it. I'm not the only person to have this problem, friends at work have experienced the same thing when they have tried it. Cheers for the advice so far.


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi,

Just tried it again and the message I get is, "CYCLIC REDUNDANCY CHECK". Any ideas?


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

albini13 said:


> Just tried it again and the message I get is, "CYCLIC REDUNDANCY CHECK". Any ideas?


Haven't seen this on a CD/DVD, usually on tape backups. May mean that the backup was not successful.

So, you can open the files on the disc and view them, but it won't let you copy them? You can probably not cut & paste as the disc should be write-protected, but copy/paste should work. (Just explaining this).

Can you open the file in (Windows Media Player) and save a copy from there to the HD? It just worked for me, but then I'm having no problems, either. Touch wood.

Is this a CD-R/DVD-R or is it rewritable? If the latter, did you close the session when you finished adding files to the disc? I know that this can cause problems, but I don't think it would cause what you are seeing.

HTH


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

hiya mate,

Ive had this myself on some cheap dvd-Rs i bought in the Czech republic, they seemed to burn Ok but if you looked at the media you could see patches on the written portion of the disks.

heres a link i found it has an explanation and a link to a little utility called CDcheck 3 which was quite succesfull at getting the data back off them.

hope this helps

Andy


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

foztex said:


> hiya mate,
> 
> Ive had this myself on some cheap dvd-Rs i bought in the Czech republic, they seemed to burn Ok but if you looked at the media you could see patches on the written portion of the disks.
> 
> ...


Cheers Andy you're a star mate. I've done some checking around about this cyle redundancy check and it seems it has something to do with either faulty media or dirty media, or corrupt files. Nightmare. I'm so careful with my discs and I only but 3 brands, Ridisc, Datawrite and Tuff Disc. Seems you can't always rely on this alone.

Does anyone know why it is getting increasingly hard to find 4X DVD+R Discs? SVP used to sell them now they only sell 8X? I like to burn as slow as possible to try and eradicate faults.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

You should be able to burn at whatever speed you like, up to the max speed supported by your drive and media. So you can buy 8x but then in Roxio or Nero, or whatever you have you tell it what speed to burn at.

Roxio CD Creator


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

The slowest speed isn't always the best. There used to be some software that checked discs in detail but it was pretty expensive and I haven't used it for years.

If you were lucky enough to get a hold of the drive manufacturers testing software or had certain makes of drive you could check the no. of c1, c2 or PI and PO errors so you could find the ideal speed for your drive and media.

If you're just burning a few discs it isn't worth the hassle and you'd be better of doing what I do now, just make backup copies and let nero or cdspeed test the disc as soon as you have burned it.


----------

